# sinningia mighty mouse



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

One of my micro sinningia mighty mouse blooming in my propagation area. Love this non stop flower power house.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

cute...where did you find that micro sinningia???


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Love it. I tried a sinningia once but killed it.
Need any microfauna cultures? Hit me up about a swap if you do.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Love it, looks like my sinningia muscicola but better!


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

Judy S said:


> cute...where did you find that micro sinningia???


Hi Judy,
I propagate the sinningia myself.


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

Pumilo said:


> Love it. I tried a sinningia once but killed it.
> Need any microfauna cultures? Hit me up about a swap if you do.


I dont really have a need for micro fauna as I culture roaches,grindle worms, micro worms and I live in Oregon so isopods and a millions of other bugs are available year round outside. I am sorry you killed your sin though they are pretty easy it must of been in a spot that was soggy.


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

froggorf said:


> Love it, looks like my sinningia muscicola but better!



S. muscicola is not my favorite but I have made some nice hybrids with it the leaves are spectacuar on some of them. S. pussila and S. Mighty Mouse are my favorites as they bloom the best and i do like white sprite and snow flake but snow flake is not a great bloomer.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a couple of sinningias...a piece that Groundhog sent me--and I love the grey leaves...trade ya....Doug, if you want some, I keep pinching it back 'cause it can get a little large for the two tanks I have it in....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

planted-tnk-guy said:


> I dont really have a need for micro fauna as I culture roaches,grindle worms, micro worms and I live in Oregon so isopods and a millions of other bugs are available year round outside. I am sorry you killed your sin though they are pretty easy it must of been in a spot that was soggy.


Ahh, that would be why. I was told it would dry easily, so I planted it in a spot of sphagnum that stayed soggy. Next time I'll be better prepared, thank you.


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

Pumilo said:


> Ahh, that would be why. I was told it would dry easily, so I planted it in a spot of sphagnum that stayed soggy. Next time I'll be better prepared, thank you.


I have never lost one due to drying out. I have lost all the leaves from it lol. But the mkre wet they are the more light they need. A nice free draining soil is best they prefer to be moist and high humidity but not dripping wet. Humidity is more inportant than the moist soil though.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ill have to get some pics of mine tonight to share... I have more than I can name, but I know at least 3 are in flower right now... Freckles, Rio De Pas and White Sprite


----------

